# Strukturierter Text ????HÄ?????



## Pinky (22 April 2010)

Hallo Leute

In letzter Zeit habe ich immer mehr mit Steuerungen zu tun in denen das Programm in ST programmiert ist. Leider habe ich NULL Ahnung davon und habe trotz intensiver Suche im Netz noch keine brauchbaren Unterlagen gefunden die mir Starthilfe beim Verständnis geben können.
Weiß vielleicht jemand eine Adresse wo mal die Funktionen und der Aufbau am Besten an Hand von Beispielen erklärt werden?


----------



## Verpolt (22 April 2010)

Hallo,

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_ST_d

da ist ein bisschen was beschrieben.


----------



## bike (22 April 2010)

Oder wenn Step7 Pro installiert ist, dann ist das Handbuch SCl hilfreich.
Ist nicht absolut ST, da von BigS doch ähnlich


bike


----------



## Chräshe (22 April 2010)

Hallo Pinky,

  Der Link von Verpolt sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Auch kann ich dir die Handbücher von 3S empfehlen. Es gibt eines für die Programmierung und eines für die Visualisierung.
  Um in Vorlagen zu schmökern gibt es bei 3S auch Beispiel-Projekte. Dazu musst du dich aber (kostenlos) anmelden… 
  Die komplette OSCAT ist auch in ST geschrieben. Da sehe ich selber gelegentlich nach Anregungen nach…

  Sollte das alles nicht reichen, dann gibt es noch ein paar Bücher…
  Ach ja, die Suchfunktion im Forum soll auch ganz gut sein… 

Gruß
  Chräshe


----------

